# tp link tl-wr741nd wireless router problem



## gads92 (Dec 14, 2011)

hello there. we just recently upgraded our router from an old model of d-link to tp link's tl-wr741nd. the wireless router was set up fine. but we noticed that we now experienced disconnection problems. our internet would just disconnect and then connect again every 5 minutes or so. but when i check the modem everything's fine. lights are on. even the lights on the modem are on. this problem never happened on our old router. is this possibly because of the N technology our new router has? someone please heeeelp :'(


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

The issue may be dealing with wireless interference. If possible, have you tried connecting to the router using a wired connection?


----------



## gads92 (Dec 14, 2011)

yes we tried. it still has disconnection problems


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your environment:

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## gads92 (Dec 14, 2011)

here it is:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

nexdunnel is yours? Strong signal and nothing near on the same frequency . . Does your wireless adaptor have N capability?


----------



## gads92 (Dec 14, 2011)

Uh sorry for stupid question, but where would i see that? i mean if my wireless adaptor has N capability? sorry not very techiee -_-


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Check in device manager under network adapters it will list the adapter there.


----------



## gads92 (Dec 14, 2011)

uh here's a print screen of the device manager


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You have an 802.11g Wireless adaptor . . The router should adapt to the G but you can try setting it manually to operate only in g mode


----------



## gads92 (Dec 14, 2011)

how do i set it manually?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you have the cd, see this:

TL-WR741ND - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## gads92 (Dec 14, 2011)

We've manually enabled the router to run only on .11g but still the problem persists.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try updating your wireless card drivers on your computers wireless NIC.

Do you have any baby monitors or microwaves or cordless or dect 10 phones near the router or devices wishing to connect these can cause interfereence with the wireless signal?


----------

